# Stumbling Idle and high pitched whistle sound



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

My 2011 Highline stumbles at idle, not to the point of stalling but I can see the tach needle bounce up and down a bit when it happens. Almost always on start up, but can also happen when idling in traffic when the engine is hot. could this be a vacuum hose issue? 

Also I keep hearing high pitched whistle / gear noise coming from the dash / engine area. Shut off HVAC and radio and can still hear it. Comes and goes, but does not seem to be related to throttle position or engine speed. I thought I might be imagining it until my wife mentioned last week that she was also hearing it. 

Any assistance appreciated.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's two possible scenarios, hope one of them helps. As far as the stumble, are you in econ mode or is that off? I'd assume the dealer could get you fixed up if need be. 

Wind noise link: 
http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...in-my-van.-What-is-it/page2?highlight=whistle 


Trans whistle: 
http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...untry-whislt-whine-in-trans?highlight=whistle 

Possible rough idle: 
http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...action-Notification-L-41?highlight=rough+idle 


It sucks that VW doesn't inform their owners like Chrysler does, as in the rough idle link above. 

Hope something here helps, just in case the link eventually doesn't work I'll embed it here too. 
Enjoy! 

_Customer Satisfaction Notification L-41 

At Chrysler Group LLC, you can be assured that we are changing the way we look at quality. To prove our 
commitment to quality, the company is investing in and prioritizing improvements for every vehicle that we build. 
As part of that commitment, we are also targeting existing vehicles on the road today and contacting our customers 
to provide these quality improvements, at no charge, that will help to improve your ownership satisfaction. 
We are recommending the following improvements be performed on some 2011 model year Dodge Ram Trucks 
with a 4.7 liter engines, Chrysler Town and Country and Dodge Grand Caravan vehicles equipped with a 
3.6 liter engines. 
Recommended 
Service: 
The Powertrain Control Module (PCM) on your vehicle (VIN: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx) 
may internally fail the oxygen sensor heater sense circuit due to a software error in the 
power down strategy. If the circuit is damaged, the On Board Diagnostic system will 
illuminate the Malfunction Indicator Lamp. 
What your dealer 
will do: 
Chrysler will service your vehicle free of charge (parts and labor). To do this, your 
dealer will verify that the circuit has not been damaged and reprogram the PCM or if the 
circuit has been damaged, the PCM will be replaced and reprogramed. The work will take 
about ½ hour to complete. We recommend that you make an appointment with your dealer 
to minimize your inconvenience. 
What you should 
do: 
Simply contact your Chrysler, Jeep, or Dodge dealer, at your convenience, to schedule a 
service appointment. Your dealer will collect the necessary information to ensure that the 
appropriate parts are available so your service can be completed in a timely manner. 
Although not required, we recommend bringing this letter with you to your dealer, when 
you bring your vehicle in for this service. 
If you need help: Please contact the Chrysler Customer Assistance Center at 1-800-853-1403. 
California 
residents… 
The State of California requires the completion of emission recall repairs prior to 
vehicle registration renewal. Your dealer will provide you with a Vehicle Emission Recall 
Proof of Correction Form after the recall service is performed. Be sure to save this form 
since the California Department of Motor Vehicles may require that you supply it as proof 
that the recall has been performed._


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

ClownCar said:


> My 2011 Highline stumbles at idle, not to the point of stalling but I can see the tach needle bounce up and down a bit when it happens. Almost always on start up, but can also happen when idling in traffic when the engine is hot. could this be a vacuum hose issue?
> 
> Also I keep hearing high pitched whistle / gear noise coming from the dash / engine area. Shut off HVAC and radio and can still hear it. Comes and goes, but does not seem to be related to throttle position or engine speed. I thought I might be imagining it until my wife mentioned last week that she was also hearing it.
> 
> Any assistance appreciated.


 I just bought my 2001 Volkswagen Routan SEL Premium CPO. 

Issue 1: rough idle in 80-90 degree F with AC on, I have the same issue. RPM's very slightly change, and you can feel it. 

Issue 2: fan noise from front head unit radio when car off. I'm not sure if this is the same issue as yours, but I've had aftermarket headunits and they ran the fan on, even with the car off (constant power supply), to keep the headunit cool. So it would turn on/off as needed. I'm going to check with the dealer to make sure this is the issue.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks! Printing these out for my service tech. I don't have any lights, so I might need to convince the guy to do a reflash if it hasn't been done. 

Appreciate the post. 



58kafer said:


> Here's two possible scenarios, hope one of them helps. As far as the stumble, are you in econ mode or is that off? I'd assume the dealer could get you fixed up if need be.
> 
> Wind noise link:
> http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...in-my-van.-What-is-it/page2?highlight=whistle
> ...


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Chedman13 said:


> I just bought my 2001 Volkswagen Routan SEL Premium CPO.
> 
> Issue 1: rough idle in 80-90 degree F with AC on, I have the same issue. RPM's very slightly change, and you can feel it.
> 
> Issue 2: fan noise from front head unit radio when car off. I'm not sure if this is the same issue as yours, but I've had aftermarket headunits and they ran the fan on, even with the car off (constant power supply), to keep the headunit cool. So it would turn on/off as needed. I'm going to check with the dealer to make sure this is the issue.


 Issue 1: If you turn off the A/C it will go away. It's just the vibration/load from the compressor, our 2010 does it. 

Issue 2: This is normal, the RER radio in our 2010 does it, I believe it is the Hard Drive in the radio.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Car is at dealer, says some valve needs replacing under warranty causing the rough idle.

Will report back when I get the receipt exactly what it was.


----------

